

Ask HN: iOS RSS reader that lets you read then entire feed? - jason_slack

I am looking for an RSS reader for iOS that lets you read all the articles in a feed, not just the new ones. Reeder just shows you new, not all the past articles I <i>might</i> want to read.<p>I can't find anything.<p>I could goto reader.google.com directly in a browser but I lose the app experience.<p>Any thoughts are appreciated.
======
arturkim
I've started using [feedly](<http://www.feedly.com/>) not too long ago and I
like it so far.

~~~
jason_slack
but does it let you read all articles in a feed, even if they are not new or
old or already read?

I have Feedly already, tried it a long while ago, I can try it again.

~~~
arturkim
Yes, it does. You can choose to "Show Read Articles".

Also, it was redesigned last September. It's definitely worth a try.

